# Advice please



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

For many this will probably be a stupid question but Just wanted to ask what this is called in the world of coffee, my main hobby is pizza and my wood fired oven and we call it leoparding on the dough but is it desirable on espresso? Why does happen etc?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Zebra striping - sediment combined with fatty acids also known as brew colloids.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

KTD said:


> Why does happen etc?


Because the sediment and fatty acids are insoluble.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's usually called tiger striping and it's part of the crema, which Scott Rao defines as "espresso foam composed primarily of CO2 and water vapour bubbles wrapped in liquid films made up of an aqueous solution of surfectants. Also contains dissolved coffee gases and solids, emulsified oils and suspended coffee bean fragments."


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's not a bad thing, for some it will indicate increased quality of shot, but in the end, for me it was pretty to look at but only my gob tells me if the shot is good or not.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks, I've noticed as I probably rush the first one of the day and don't let the machine get properly up to temperature it doesn't happen but for most of the rest it happens, it's not something I noticed regularly on lever machines in the past though so just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bad thing!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

More visible with darker roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

KTD said:


> Thanks, I've noticed as I probably rush the first one of the day and don't let the machine get properly up to temperature it doesn't happen but for most of the rest it happens, it's not something I noticed regularly on lever machines in the past though so just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bad thing!


Lower temp on the first shot would probably more than likely contribute . Lower temp , less ability to get the stuff out the coffee ....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Boiler temperature may be too high, once fully heated up.

Try reducing the steam pressure to 1.0bar.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Boiler temperature may be too high, once fully heated up.
> 
> Try reducing the steam pressure to 1.0bar.


Why? If it's not a bad thing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it tastes OK - leave well alone.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're getting crazy mad striping it can be a sign the temp is too high, but if it tastes good then just crack on.


----------

